# JVG Fired



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/6826100?MSNHPHMA

Booooo.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

damn you, i was about to post this.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> damn you, i was about to post this.


Shut up and rep me. :biggrin:


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Good luck to JVG in the future. He couldn't overcome Rafer Alston and our bench, but tried his very best.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

He just did an interview on 790, here's the link


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> He just did an interview on 790, here's the link


Not Found - Error 404


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

their site may be down.. I can't even get to the main page at the moment..

here's the link for the main page.. then if it comes up click on podcast

http://www.790kbme.com/main.html


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> their site may be down.. I can't even get to the main page at the moment..
> 
> here's the link for the main page.. then if it comes up click on podcast
> 
> http://www.790kbme.com/main.html


the site is working fine. the original link was just copied wrong

http://www.790kbme.com/cc-common/podcast/single_podcast.html?podcast=delucalopez.xml


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> their site may be down.. I can't even get to the main page at the moment..
> 
> here's the link for the main page.. then if it comes up click on podcast
> 
> http://www.790kbme.com/main.html


Thanks Hayesfan. Honestly I am really sad to see him go, anyway good luck to him, thanks for all the memories Jeff


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Thanks Hayesfan. Honestly I am really sad to see him go, anyway good luck to him, thanks for all the memories Jeff


He'll be around, probably back into play-by-play.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Morey is going to be on soon... if yall wanna listen to him too. I am sure they will podcast him also.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> the site is working fine. the original link was just copied wrong
> 
> http://www.790kbme.com/cc-common/podcast/single_podcast.html?podcast=delucalopez.xml



my apologies!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow. Good luck to JVG. I'm looking forward to the next season.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Rick Adelman any body?!?!?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I hope he doesn't go on to coach elsewhere and goes back to commentary. 

Thanks for everything Jeff :clap:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I hope he doesn't go on to coach elsewhere and goes back to commentary.
> 
> Thanks for everything Jeff :clap:


Thanks. . .Thanks for what???:raised_ey Are you being serious or are you trying to make me laugh, _You So Crazy_:clap2: 
Wow, YM you're alot kinder than me:biggrin: 

Hey Jeff don't let the door hit your a-s-s on your way out:lol: :devil2:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> I hope he doesn't go on to coach elsewhere and *goes back to commentary.
> *
> Thanks for everything Jeff :clap:


Too late lol


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

What is up with Les?

Buys the team then tries to fire Calvin Murphy from broadcasting because of his pimpness. He didn't even realize he was a rocket legend.

The whole Olajuwon situation didn't really end well and now the Van Gundy termination. Wow!

While I'm not personally angry that Jeff is out, he certainly didn't deserve to be treated the way he was. Les should've manned up and said it just isn't working for me. I really feel said for Morey now because he is like Tim Pupura. Looks like a deer caught in headlights. Hope he can pull off some magic this offseason.

I think Jeff makes a great analyst! Big UPS to Gumby!:cheers:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I hope he doesn't go on to coach elsewhere and goes back to commentary.
> 
> *Thanks for everything Jeff* :clap:


I know were just trying to be nice, But I honestly don't see what we can thank him for. I guess him sticking up for Yao in the face of adversity, giving Chuck Muth****ing Hayes a chance?

Other then that, I cant really think of anything else.


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I know were just trying to be nice, But I honestly don't see what we can thank him for. I guess him sticking up for Yao in the face of adversity, giving Chuck Muth****ing Hayes a chance?
> 
> Other then that, I cant really think of anything else.


To be fair, when he was brought in, this team needed discipline badly. IMO, Cat and Steve played their best under him.

He also brought defense and kept the defensive intensity up for all 4 years. That alone kept Rockets in most games despite their stinky offense....

But yeah, he also brought along that stinky offense with him. It's a foul stench that follows him where ever he goes. 

Gundy could have been great if his other shortcomings such as short-sightedness, distrust of younger players, and continuous meddling in management did not overshadow his defense/discipline.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Jeff Van Gundy made the Rockets one of the best defensive teams in the league every year. The defense of Yao and T-Mac has improved greatly under his influence. Especially Yao. He went from being an ordinary defender to becoming one of the best defensive centers in the game. This is invaluable. 
JVG took a lineup of Alston-McGrady-Battier-Hayes-Yao and a weak bench to 52 wins in a tough conference, with Yao missing 34 games and T-Mac missing 11. We were unfortunate to lose in the First Round, but I think he did a very good job here. However, I am glad he's gone.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> What is up with Les?
> 
> Buys the team then tries to fire Calvin Murphy from broadcasting because of his pimpness. He didn't even realize he was a rocket legend.
> 
> ...


who cares. morey seems like a tool anyways.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Many people were saying JVG deserved "coach of the year" when the Rockets made 52 wins despite Yao missed 30+ games and T-Mac missed 10+ games (and TMAC was playing like crap before he found that magical treatment with his back.), then after a tough loss in Game 7 to one of the best teams in the league (yeah, we made it to game 7 despite both of our stars were playing sub-par games in the whole series.), JVG is regarded by most people here as a piece of crap and doesn't even deserve a "thank you". Nice.

I was often thinking, what if Yao and TMAC had played a little better in Game 7 (couldn't they? How many BS jumpers did TMAC jack up in this series?) and we pulled off the win? We probably would still be playing right now and surely you would still want JVG to be fired ASAP in that case, right?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Jeff Van Gundy made the Rockets one of the best defensive teams in the league every year. The defense of Yao and T-Mac has improved greatly under his influence. Especially Yao. He went from being an ordinary defender to becoming one of the best defensive centers in the game. This is invaluable.
> JVG took a lineup of Alston-McGrady-Battier-Hayes-Yao and a weak bench to 52 wins in a tough conference, with Yao missing 34 games and T-Mac missing 11. We were unfortunate to lose in the First Round, but I think he did a very good job here. However, I am glad he's gone.


Exactly. And he's a good guy.

You regulars should know how frustrated I've been with Gumby, and I'm glad we're finally getting a change. But he was a good coach, and there's no guarantee that the next guy will be better than him.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Exactly. And he's a good guy.
> 
> You regulars should know how frustrated I've been with Gumby, and I'm glad we're finally getting a change. But he was a good coach, and there's no guarantee that the next guy will be better than him.


Getting Chicken Pox is good once you've gotten over it too YM, that doesn't mean I was happy while I was suffering through it? Now that I have the antibodies to fight off the infection: fantastic! That don't mean I loved Having Chicken Pox??? 

Yes, JVG taught good defensive strategies for the Half-court, in a slow-down game, but what about One/One; Full-court, End of Game? How many times did we stretch our Defense? NEVER, How many times did pressure Guards NEVER.
He was Good, NOT GREAT. . .Thanks for the Antibodies?:raised_ey We still need about 4 other Vaccines.:biggrin:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank you Jeff for all that youve done.

And please do not ever come back.


----------

